# Second Ammendment Quotes



## KenpoTex (Feb 21, 2004)

Found these on another site...thought they were pretty good.

 1. An armed man is a citizen. An unarmed man is a subject.

 2. A gun in the hand is better than a cop on the phone.

 3. Glock: The original point and click interface.

 4. Gun control is not about guns; it's about control.

 5. If guns are outlawed, can we use swords?

 6. If guns cause crime, then pencils cause misspelled words.

 7. Free men do not ask permission to bear arms.

 8. If you don't know your rights you don't have any.

 9. Those who trade liberty for security have neither.

 10. The United States Constitution (c) 1791. All Rights reserved.

 11. What part of "shall not be infringed" do you not understand?

 12. The Second Amendment is in place in case they ignore the others.

 13. 64,999,987 firearms owners killed no one yesterday.

 14. Guns only have two enemies: rust and liberals.

 15. Know guns, know peace and safety. No guns, no peace nor safety.

 16. You don't shoot to kill; you shoot to stay alive.

 17. 911 - government sponsored Dial-a-Prayer.

 18. Assault is a behavior, not a device.

 19. Criminals love gun control -- it makes their jobs safer.

 20. If guns cause crime, then matches cause arson.

 21. Only a government that is afraid of its citizens tries to control
them.

 22. You only have the rights you are willing to fight for.

 23. Enforce the "gun control laws" we have, don't make more.

 24. When you remove the people's right to bear arms, you create
slaves.

 25. The American Revolution would never have happened with gun
control.

 26. "...A government of the people, by the people, for the people..."


----------

